# 安装步骤的一个疑问。

## drongh

 *Quote:*   

> 配置模块
> 
> 您应该在/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6中列出您需要自动加载的模块。如果您愿意，您也可以加上模块的选项。
> 
> 要查看所有可用的模块，运行如下的find命令。不要忘记把“<kernel version>”替换成你刚编译好的内核版本：
> ...

 

上面这段在安装过程中怎么弄，我查了其他的，好像没必要搞这个。

----------

## heroxbd

hi 欢迎使用 gentoo   :Smile: 

如果你没有需要自动加载的模块，就可以跳过

----------

